# Alsa module gehen verloren

## dpfeifle

hallo,

ich habe meine soundkarte erfolgreich mit alsa

zum laufen bekommen. falls ich den kernel neu

compiliere, nachdem ich 

  emerge media-sound/alsa-driver

installiert habe, gehen die module verloren.

werden die treiber nicht im sourcecode in die

/usr/src/linux sourcen eingehaengt, oder was 

mach ich falsch?

wie kann ich also die alsamodule dauerhaft in

meinen kernel integrieren?

gruss und danke,

-didi

----------

## Mimamau

nachdem du einen neuen kernel compiliert hast, musst du treiber wie alsa, nvidia, ... neu emergen

----------

## spyro

das selbe problem hab ich auch. 

hab nvida emergt danach aber das kernel neu gemacht.

wieder neu emergt aber trotzdem geht es nicht mehr. 

woran kann das liegen ? er kann das NVdriver module nicht mehr laden.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das problem besteht weiterhin.. zusaetzlich wir bei mir die Calculation Module nicht geladen .. wo kann ich das wieder aktivieren ??

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spyro

ich hab noch nen anderen fehler seit dem neu gemachten kernel.

und zwar beim boot:

calculating module dependencies ...

failed to calculate dependencies ...

was bedeutet das ? und wie beheb ich den fehler ?

.spyro

----------

## spaci76

hi,

jupp dito das kommt EXAKT bei mir auch . nach dem kernel backen .. ein bug????

HILFE   :Confused: 

cu spaci76

----------

## spyro

ich hab das so gemacht wie aus dem einen thread ausm install forum  :Smile:  :

 *ViMan wrote:*   

> I finally found out what my problem was.  I can't believe I didn't do this.  I've been compiling kernels for about 2 days now trying to get it right without any module dependencies.  In the end, I could get it pretty easily by running depmod -a after compiling the kernel and then modifying the .config file (or by running: menu xconfig).  All I had to do was:
> 
> 	1) delete /lib/modules (of course, you can rename this if you don't want to delete it)
> 
> 	2) make mrproper and then compile the kernel (make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install)
> ...

 

.spyro

----------

